# Scegliere video gioco



## Mackenzie (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao a tutti,
volevo sapere da voi un consiglio per scegliere uno o più video giochi, con cui giocarci insieme a mio figlio che fa la prima elementare , su due pc: uno ciascuno ma collegati in rete. Il ragazzo è molto esperto di videogiochi perchè ci siam fatti insieme almeno metà dei mame esistenti, oltre ad alcuni giochi online e quelli su cellulare, però ora volevo provare a passare a qualcosa di più serio, di più professionale e che non sia troppo violento ma magari educativo, ma soprattutto da fare insieme su due pc... e perchè no, magari anche da collegarsi e scontrarsi online insieme ai suoi o miei amici.
Avete qualche consiglio da darmi? Sopo aperto ad ogni esperimento.
Grazie mille

__________________
spesa on line: la lista spesa ideale, ora è online!


----------



## BB7 (27 Marzo 2013)

Quelli che vanno per la maggiore sono gli sparatutto. Non sono educativi ma ce ne sono tanti che non sono nemmeno violenti come Counter Strike (fps con più server di sempre) che trovi praticamente gratis oppure qualcosa dai toni più "fantasy" tipo Unreal Tournament o Crysis. Oppure puoi cercare qualche gioco che abbia la campagna in cooperativo in modo che possiate finirlo insieme... ma alla fin fine quelli che divertono di più sopratutto i più giovani sono gli fps secondo me


----------



## Vinz (27 Marzo 2013)

Minecraft sarebbe una buona idea


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Marzo 2013)

pc genius


----------



## Mackenzie (27 Marzo 2013)

li proverò tutti, poco alla volta
grazie mille


----------



## vota DC (27 Marzo 2013)

Online a turni non è granché (non puoi neanche schiacciare i tasti mentre è il turno dell'altro facendolo suicidare, cioè l'unica tecnica che poteva usare mio fratello per vincere con Worms) quindi bisogna puntare su quelli a tempo reale....per partite lunghe Age of Empires 2 the conquerors (senza espansione finisce sempre con i paladini che dominano), per partite brevi Wolfenstein Enemy Territory.


----------

